# Help pls: Question on Ferry from Wash. to Victoria



## Cathyb (Mar 26, 2009)

Actually I have a bunch of questions .  We are travelling by car from San Diego to Victoria, then Vancouver, then Seattle in early August.

1.  What route from Portland is best to catch the Ferry from the Port to Victoria?  About how long a drive would that be?  We are heading to Worldmark timeshare in Victoria.

2.  Should we make reservations for the Ferry to Victoria since it is Summer high season?  If so, do any Tuggers know the website to make the reservations?

3.  Do we take a Ferry from Victoria to Vancouver?  Our stay in Vancouver is also Worldmark timeshare.  Any better suggestions?  Again should we make reservations early for the Ferry?

Thank you for any and all help on this one.  We have FOURTEEN stops we will be making on the San Diego/Canada/San Diego driving trip


----------



## cdn_traveler (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Cathy,

Hopefully these links will help:

http://www.ferrytravel.com/victoria.htm

http://www.bcferries.com/

Monday, August 3rd is a civic holiday for us so the ferries will be very busy that weekend.  Reservations are a good idea if you are planning to travel on those days to Vancouver.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2009)

When we did this (Ferry from Port Angeles to Victoria) several years ago I found the ferry websites invaluable.  I do remember making reservations for the ferry ahead of time.

Our route was Port Angeles, WA by ferry to Victoria.  Stayed in Victoria a few nights, then we drove up and stayed one night in Nanaimo and took the ferry from there to Vancouver.  If you go out of Swartz Bay it's closer to Victoria, we just wanted to see more of the island.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 26, 2009)

From your description, it sounds as if the "Port" that is your destination between Portland and Victoria is Port Angeles.  Black Ball Ferry is the operator on that route; here is their web page:

http://cohoferry.com/main/


----------



## asp (Mar 26, 2009)

*Ferry Reservations*

As a long time island resident, I would advise reservations always if you are travelling on Friday afternoon or evening, or Sunday (or Monday of a long weekend) afternoon or evening.  Personally, I don't reserve Saturday morning unless it is really important to be on THAT ferry.  

You may need reservations the day before or after a long weekend in the morning.  BC senior residents are free during the week and so will travel a day early/late in the morning.

Don't forget for your reservation to be valid, you must be there 30 minutes early. And, if you are late, your reservation is cancelled, and you are in line with everyone else.  

Coming from Portland, I would travel the Olypmic peninsula, some spectacular scenery - drive up Hurricane Ridge near Port Angeles, then take the Black Ball ferries to Victoria.    http://www.portangeles.org/HurricaneRidge.html

Then, BC Ferries : Swartz Bay - Tswassen to Vancouver (you could stop for the day on Saltspring Island if you like funky island towns, with markets like Ganges), and then drive south across the border home through Peace Arch and Bellingham to Seattle - Tacoma.  

Or, if you have time, take Highway 20 inland from Mt. Vernon and see some of the most specacular mountain lakes I have ever seen, and travel south a different inland route.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2009)

asp said:


> Or, if you have time, take Highway 20 inland from Mt. Vernon and see some of the most specacular mountain lakes I have ever seen, and travel south a different inland route.



Highway 20 eastbound from I-5 at Mt. Vernon, Washington, is the "North Cascades Highway."  It's an incredible drive up over the Cascade Mountains to the old mining town of Winthrop.  From there it's easy to cut South again toward Wenatchee, and tour the Bavarian town of Leavenworth, Washington, and then the drive over Stevens pass and back to Interstate 5.

If you have time, it's an excellent side trip to make.  If time is short, stick to I-5 south from the Canadian Border, and it's about 90 minutes from the Border to Seattle.

have fun!

Dave


----------



## LLW (Mar 26, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Actually I have a bunch of questions .  We are travelling by car from San Diego to Victoria, then Vancouver, then Seattle in early August.
> 
> 1.  What route from Portland is best to catch the Ferry from the Port to Victoria?  About how long a drive would that be?  We are heading to Worldmark timeshare in Victoria.


Accoring to Google, Portland to Port Angeles is about 4 hours, going up N I-5 then W US 101.

If you have not been to WM Discovery Bay, you may want to stop by and take a quick look - it is on the way.



> 2.  Should we make reservations for the Ferry to Victoria since it is Summer high season?  If so, do any Tuggers know the website to make the reservations?
> 
> 3.  Do we take a Ferry from Victoria to Vancouver?  Our stay in Vancouver is also Worldmark timeshare.  Any better suggestions?  Again should we make reservations early for the Ferry?
> 
> Thank you for any and all help on this one.  We have FOURTEEN stops we will be making on the San Diego/Canada/San Diego driving trip



As others have advised, the ferry from Port Angeles to Victoria is the Coho ferry operated privately by Black Ball. WM Victoria is within walking distance of the Coho terminal, but of course you will have a car.

The ferry from Victoria to Vancouver is the Tsawassen ferry operated by BC Ferries, an arm of the BC government.

I would make reservations for both ferries and arrive early.

Remember to double-check on your passports. And have at least some Canadian currencies with you for immediate use upon arrival. And no citrus fruit from the US into Canada, or vice versa.

Victoria and Vancouver are both nice resorts within the WM system. Enjoy!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 26, 2009)

You all are awesome    I am assuming when I look at those websites that the Ferry location going from Victoria to Vancouver would be Vancouver Tsawwassen, correct?  Does anyone know if that Ferry's start location is close to Worldmark's timeshare in Victoria?

I am assuming American dollars are accepted?  Or should we bring Canadian dollars with us?


----------



## BevL (Mar 26, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> You all are awesome    I am assuming when I look at those websites that the Ferry location going from Victoria to Vancouver would be Vancouver Tsawwassen, correct?  Does anyone know if that Ferry's start location is close to Worldmark's timeshare in Victoria?
> 
> I am assuming American dollars are accepted?  Or should we bring Canadian dollars with us?



We do that run all the time, we live on The Mainland and our daughter is in Victoria.  The Schwarz Bay/Tsawwassen (Pronounced Tawassen by the "locals" and "Sawassen" by the Ferry Staff) would be the route you would take.  It's about half an hour, allow yourself 45 minutes and nobody on Vancouver Island drives as fast as I like to.

I would not count on fair exchange if you try to use American cash.  However, your debit cards will work in our bank machines.  We never take wads of American cash or travellers cheques on our holidays to the US, just get cash as you need it.

You'll have a great trip, we live in a beautiful part of the world up here.

Bev


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 26, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> You all are awesome    I am assuming when I look at those websites that the Ferry location going from Victoria to Vancouver would be Vancouver Tsawwassen, correct?  Does anyone know if that Ferry's start location is close to Worldmark's timeshare in Victoria?



The Tswassen ferry depart Vancouver Island at Schwarz Bay, not Victoria.  Look at the route map on the BC ferries site for more detail. 

The only auto ferry that docks directly in Victoria is the Black Ball from Port Angeles. 

FYI - an alternate route if you have time is cross to the mainland on the Nanaimo=Horseshoe Bay ferry.   Horseshoe Bay is on the northwest side of the Vancouver metro area, right where the Sea to Sky Highway turns northward toward Whistler.

If you have time, do the one-hour (each way) drive to Squamish and back along the Sea-to-Sky.  The scenery is spectacular!!!  Even if you don't do that drive, the route into Vancouver from Horseshoe Bay on Hwy 1 and across the Lions Gate Bridge is a lot nicer attractive than the drive across the flatlands between Tswassen and Vancouver.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm  a dingbat, sorry!  I was printing all your fine responses while trying to read them and missed that you had answered my additional questions.  Sometimes I get ahead of myself and can't catch up   However, I am very grateful for all your responses!

I may have more AFTER I read all of the answers this time.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cathy,

I'm confused about your proposed itinerary and am not sure if you plan to go to Port Angeles, Washington.  

As you probalby know, there are alternative car-ferry routes to get to Victoria than departing from Port Angeles.

Here's the website for the Washington State Ferry System - http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/

I think you will find helpful information there.

Also, as others have noted you can drive north from Victoria up the east coast of Vancouver Island to Nanaimo and catch a Canadian Ferry to Horseshoe Bay, Vancouver BC.


Richard


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 27, 2009)

Richard:  I am a little confused too; somewhat overwhelmed by the planning since we will have 14 stops.  We will be driving north, stopping every 6 hours or so for the night.  When we leave Portland, Ore. that is when things get tricky for us.  Tell me if I understand this right:

Portland to Port Angeles, Wash. where we drive the car onto the one Ferry, Coho operated by Black Bell -- that takes autos.  Take it to Victoria and the Worldmark timeshare there is quite close to the Ferry's landing.  Next stop for us is Worldmark Vancouver.  We catch the Tsawasseny ferry operated by BC Ferries Victoria to Vancouver.  Aha, a question:  Do we go to the same Ferry Landing for the Tsawasseny ferry as when we got off the Port Angeles/Victoria one?

Once we are back in Washington we think we remember the way south.  We are also staying at Worldmark in Seattle, Seaside and Depoe Bay.

Thank you again for putting up with me and my questions.


----------



## BevL (Mar 27, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Richard:  I am a little confused too; somewhat overwhelmed by the planning since we will have 14 stops.  We will be driving north, stopping every 6 hours or so for the night.  When we leave Portland, Ore. that is when things get tricky for us.  Tell me if I understand this right:
> 
> Portland to Port Angeles, Wash. where we drive the car onto the one Ferry, Coho operated by Black Bell -- that takes autos.  Take it to Victoria and the Worldmark timeshare there is quite close to the Ferry's landing.  Next stop for us is Worldmark Vancouver.  We catch the Tsawasseny ferry operated by BC Ferries Victoria to Vancouver.  Aha, a question:  Do we go to the same Ferry Landing for the Tsawasseny ferry as when we got off the Port Angeles/Victoria one?
> 
> ...



I've never taken the private ferry from Port Angeles to Victoria, but yes, that is the route.  The Port Angeles/Victoria ferry docks right in the Inner Harbour, which is in the heart of downtown Victoria.

For the trip over to Vancouver, you have two options.  You can catch the Schwartz Bay/Tsawwassen ferry.  That ferry terminal is about a half hour drive from downtown Victoria.

An alternative suggestion, if you have the time, is to drive approximately two hours north from Victoria to Nanaimo.  It's a pretty drive and you might enjoy that.  You could then take a ferry from Nanimo to Tsawwassen, and from there drive downtown to Vancouver.  

You could also take a ferry from Nanaimo to Horsehoe Bay, which is on Vancouver's north shore.  I think it was Steve who suggested that route.  It would be a relatively short drive from that terminal to downtown Vancouver, which is where you'll be staying.

But the private ferry from Port Angeles lands at a different place than the ferry from Vancouver Island to B.C.'s Lower Mainland.

Bev


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 27, 2009)

FWIW - There was a thread awhile back on most spectacular drives.  I nominated a drive we took one time from downtown Vancouver, across Lions Gate Bridge to Horseshoe Bay, ferry to Nanaimo, then across Vancounver Island through Port Alberni to Ucluelet.


----------



## LLW (Mar 27, 2009)

BevL said:


> For the trip over to Vancouver, you have two options.  You can catch the Schwartz Bay/Tsawwassen ferry.  That ferry terminal is about a half hour drive from downtown Victoria.
> 
> An alternative suggestion, if you have the time, is to drive approximately two hours north from Victoria to Nanaimo.  It's a pretty drive and you might enjoy that.  You could then take a ferry from Nanimo to Tsawwassen, and from there drive downtown to Vancouver.
> 
> You could also take a ferry from Nanaimo to Horsehoe Bay, which is on Vancouver's north shore.  I think it was Steve who suggested that route.  It would be a relatively short drive from that terminal to downtown Vancouver, which is where you'll be staying.




There is also a third option, which I am not recommending, but which you need to be aware of, in order to not get confused when you get there:

On your drive from Victoria to Schwartz Bay, you will see an exit for the Sidney ferry, about 5-10 minutes before you get to the Schwartz Bay BC Ferry terminal. That is the Washington State ferry to Anarcortes, Wa. That goes through the beautiful San Juan Islands but takes a lot more time overall.

The Tsawwassen ferry would be the recommended ferry for the fastest route to WM Vancouver. The Anarcortes or Nanaimo ferry would be the routes for more sightseeing.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 27, 2009)

cdn:  We actually will be using the Ferry on 8/3 but from Port Angeles to Victoria.  Will that pose a problem for us?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> cdn:  We actually will be using the Ferry on 8/3 but from Port Angeles to Victoria.  Will that pose a problem for us?



I think as long as you have a reservation and get there ahead of time you should be fine.


----------



## BevL (Mar 27, 2009)

That end of July first week of August is the absolute busiest time for holidays in Canada, not sure about the Pacific Northwest.  That Monday is the last day of a very popular travel weekend here in Canada.  So definitely make a reservation.

Bev


----------



## cdn_traveler (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with Bev and Luanne,  its probably a good idea to reserve if you are traveling on ferries that weekend.  

The drive from Victoria to Nanaimo is very scenic.  I agree with Steve's recommendation of driving to Nanaimo, then catching the ferry via Departure Bay to Horseshoe Bay.  It would be a very easy drive from there to Squamish and Whistler.     

August is a great time to visit Vancouver.  Be sure to fit some time in to take a leisurely stroll along the boardwalk in Coal Harbour before heading down to Stanley Park.  You will not be disappointed!


----------



## i39249 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi CathyB,

I'd just sailed from Port Angeles to Victoria on Friday via Blackball Ferry Line.  When I sailed on Friday afternoon at 2:00 PM it was full.  Even though I had paid the $10 reservation fee, I still got there an hour before sailing as recommended.  I noticed that at around 1:30 PM, they were sold out. 

It took about 1 1/2 hours to drive from Bainbridge Island to Port Angeles.  Bainbridge is a 30 minute ferry ride across from Seattle.  It takes about 90 minutes to sail from Port Angeles to Victoria.  When you arrive at Victoria, you dock near the Inner Harbour.  You drive out of the ferry and clear Canadian customs and it puts you right in the middle of town. 

I checked out of Empress this morning and visited Buchart Gardens. It is about 20 to 30 minutes north of Victoria.  Afterwards, we drove another 15 minutes or so north and caught the BC Ferry at Swartz Bay.  From Swartz Bay we sailed to Tsawwassen (Mainland BC).  From there it is about a 30 minute drive north to downtown Vancouver.  

Hope this helps.  I'm staying at the Aviawest Vancouver right now.  It is in the same building as Rosedale on Robson.  When I get back, I will try to post some pictures.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 29, 2009)

132... :  Thank you for the most recent and detailed trip description.  Really look forward to your pictures.  How was the traffic getting off Ferry in Victoria to your location?

In Victoria or Vancouver stays, were you close to the Worldmark timeshares? I am wondering how I can find out directions from getting off ferries in both cities and finding our timeshares.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> 132... :  In Victoria or Vancouver stays, were you close to the Worldmark timeshares? I am wondering how I can find out directions from getting off ferries in both cities and finding our timeshares.



I'd bet Google Maps can give you driving directions.  Armed with addresses and landmarks like "Ferry Terminal" you should be able to get detailed driving maps.

And BTW Cathy, you're chasing me again - but this time you'll be driving right by my house.  Wave as you go by.  I'll be in the front yard, waving back.  

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 29, 2009)

Dave: Good idea-googling.  So you're staying home for a change, huh?    Where is your next stop?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Dave: Good idea-googling.  So you're staying home for a change, huh?    Where is your next stop?



I think I'll be home when you're on your trip.  But I'm definitely traveling this year.  In May we're in Orlando at Orange Lake River Island for a week, followed by a week at The Quarter House in New Orleans.  (Haven't been to see Mickey since right after 9-11, and I'm strangely excited to go.  I think my second childhood is creeping up on me.  

Then, at the end of September we'll be spending a week in beautiful St. George, Utah, at ORE (aka Villas at Southgate.)  I'm seriously trying to figure out how to move to St. George, and this is another of our "Let's go see what the weather's like at THIS time of year" trips.  In the last couple of years we've been there in November and May, so September makes sense too.  (Next two times we go there will be in the dead of winter, and the height of summer.)  I want to experience it first hand before making the leap.  That old "But it's a DRY heat" line doesn't wash with me.  

Next year it'll be three weeks in Hawaii.  Can't wait for that!

You'll love the Victoria and Vancouver area.  The drive from San Diego is quite an experience (I've done it many times) and you'll love every minute.  Are you driving I-5 or coming up the coast?  Just be aware that once you cross from Oregon into Washington you may see some rain, even though you'll be visiting in the height of summer.  Dress in layers, and you'll be fine.  If you need any specifics, just holler.

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 30, 2009)

Dave: We're traveling Hwy 5 up and the Coast back -- thanks for the dress in layers tip.  My sister lives in Sacramento and we'll be visiting her for 2 nights.  Look forward to your report on New Orleans -- thinking of a trip there in 2011.  Was it hard to get NO?  Use RCI?

St. George is beautiful.  Have you been to the outdoor theater there?  We saw an awesome play outdoors with real water running out on the state.   
I will take you up on answering questions -- you may be sorry you asked


----------



## i39249 (Mar 30, 2009)

CathyB,

Funny you should ask.  Traffic getting off the ferry was horrendous for me.  I was one of the last ones to get off.  When you get off the ship, you make a tight right turn off the ship.  Immediately you are directed to one of four lanes. (about 50 yards long)   There are two islands at the end of the lanes.  There should be 4 customs inspectors checking cars, but instead there appeared to be only 2.  One male and one female.  It took about 25 minutes for me to get up to the front.  As I got to the front, I saw 2 more female inspectors walk up to the islands from their office building.  One of the new ones approached me and I showed her our 3 passports.  She asked what we were doing and I told her we were tourists.  She asked the standard questions, but apparently didn't like my answers and put me, my wife and 8 year old son through secondary inspection.  I don't know if it has anything to do with the rental car, since it has Oregon state plates.  She walked away and spoke to the male, who was dealing with another car.  After the male let the other car through he came over and spoke to me.  He took our ID's and went into the office, I assume to check our names.  He came back a few minutes later and asked to search the car.  I said go ahead and they searched it for about 2 to 3 minutes.  They obviously didn't find anything and  let us go.  We drove about 25 yards to the exit gate and that put us right in city center.  It seems like the Canadian customs are just as nice as the US customs agents......   It wasn't a very nice welcome to Canada, but everyone else in town seem really nice.  I will be back to the states this weekend.


----------



## kwilson (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think anyone has mentioned the ferry from Anacortes, Washington to Sydney, B.C.(just a few miles north of Victoria). It goes through the San Juan Islands, stopping at some of them. It is a very beautiful trip.


----------



## LLW (Mar 30, 2009)

kwilson said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned the ferry from Anacortes, Washington to Sydney, B.C.(just a few miles north of Victoria). It goes through the San Juan Islands, stopping at some of them. It is a very beautiful trip.



I did in post 16 above.  I agree, it's a very beautiful trip.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2009)

I didn't mention the San Juans because the OP was about the route from Port Angeles to Victoria.  It looks close on the map, but it's hours away by car.



Cathyb said:


> Dave: We're traveling Hwy 5 up and the Coast back -- thanks for the dress in layers tip.  My sister lives in Sacramento and we'll be visiting her for 2 nights.  Look forward to your report on New Orleans -- thinking of a trip there in 2011.  Was it hard to get NO?  Use RCI?



Sac is MUCH hotter in August than up here.  We may get temps in the mid-80s at that time of year, but nothing like the 100+ they see in Sacramento.  Soak up that heat while you're there - you won't feel it again till you get back down south.  Makes for pleasant travel days, but rarely gets you overheated.

The Quarter House in New Orleans was a straight exchange in RCI.  I deposited a 1br Hawaii July 4th week about eight months out, and picked up the exchange eighteen months early.  It's a perfect backup to the week in Orlando.



Cathyb said:


> St. George is beautiful.  Have you been to the outdoor theater there?  We saw an awesome play outdoors with real water running out on the state.



Last few times we were in St. George we spent a good amount of time out exploring the area (Zion and such).  This time I want to relax a bit more.  So the theater sounds like it'd be fun.  We also want to check out the Coral Canyon area in Washington/Hurricane area.  (I think that's what's it's called. Along Telegraph Road at the Hurricane end of things?)



Cathyb said:


> I will take you up on answering questions -- you may be sorry you asked



Ask away - I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 7, 2009)

LLW said:


> On your drive from Victoria to Schwartz Bay, you will see an exit for the Sidney ferry, about 5-10 minutes before you get to the Schwartz Bay BC Ferry terminal. That is the Washington State ferry to Anarcortes, Wa. That goes through the beautiful San Juan Islands but takes a lot more time overall.


This ferry route, Anacortes - Victoria, is also an option from Portland. We chose the Anacortes ferry to get from Union WA to Victoria, because we have a person who is really sensitive to motion sickness, and this route sounded more scenic, plus more stable in most weather conditions.  I can't compare from personal experience, but it was a pretty and very smooth ride, in any case!

Oh - I see LLW *and* kwilson already did mention this - my bad!


----------

